# Yet another doucheBAG! (B5 Passat)



## JuMpMaN513 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Yet another doucheBAG!*









more pics soon


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (JuMpMaN513)*

what wheels?


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (triptronic)*

Mos def need more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VTBORA (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (qcoffey)*


----------



## 20VTBORA (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (20VTBORA)*

Now i see your picture. I couldnt see it from work. Car looks good. What suspension you running?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (20VTBORA)*

So after my move here to TX a little over a month ago i went down to San Antonio and met Steve and got his car all squared away, we had a few small set backs, but it all worked out great in the end... 
Steve had contacted me on DubKorps forum while he was over seas as he's in one of the Armed Forces, and we had setup the list so it was just a matter of him getting back and then installing it all.. 
Here we go! 
Scott @ MasonTech made a set of struts for this car, first set of this design by MT, so it was nice to get them in the car, and it all worked out great, and also used some Bilstein Sport shocks for the rear. 
















Drew from Dorbritz Design hooked it up with a set of his DCups which actually ended up changing for custom ones he made later (follow thread). And i used Universal Air House 1 bags for the back. 








Used Easystreet Management, and Numatics nickel plated fittings.. 








Viair dual 400's








Started working on the rear and tried to get an idea of how to setup the trunk. 
















Yours truly working on the wiring and trying to get it all squared away...








The back side of the setup all wired and ready to go... 








and then the front side, i know it looks kinda messy, but it's not as bad as it seems.. 








then put the stuff back in the trunk, and wired for power, and accessory, grounded it all! 








the car and measurements of current height on coils. 
















FRONT - 24 3/4
















REAR - 25 1/2
















Got the front's out, Koni coils before... 








Got the front's back in which we ended up shortening @ Dorbritz Design when we made the custom rear cups. 
















Then got the rear's in! 








Made a frame and mounted the amp in it's new location instead of being on the back seat. 








Made the new trunk floor. 








Mounted the controller in it's new home! 








Then that was the end of my weekend in San Antonio. Steve then made up to Dorbritz Design Headquarters a little north of Dallas and then Drew and I worked on these custom cups just cause the bag was bottoming out wit the old cups. 








Luckily Drew also had some carpet so we got taken car of! 








***Missing picture of what we did on the front, we cut 1" of the rod @ the bottom of the shock and that gave us enough drop, not control arms hit on the fender wells a little, but it worked out great.. 
and now to the final product... 








































































/The End. 
Thanx to [email protected] for the Struts
Thanx to [email protected] Design for the welding, and time to get this squared away! 
Hope you'll enjoyed... More projects to come @ the end of the April...


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i like what I see


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

wow! it looks so damn compact! im trying ot figure out my trunk set up to keep the spare. but that looks really really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me wanna scrap my spare







looks really good!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

taking spares out make it so much easier to setup trunks, trust me!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

supa cleen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (Santi)*

Wait... you had to cut the D-Cups? I thought they were made to just bolt right in for any application? I'm so lost....
Anyway the car looks good and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to santi for another job well done.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thanx Brandon.. 
they bolt on for mk4 and mk5 applications, but the Passat beam and mounting points is slightly different from a mk4 so we had to modify it a bit!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

are the wheels and tires holding up the rear cuase I'd think it'd be much lower. How did you have to modify them? just cut them much shorter? or


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

we made the cups shorter in the back and also cut the nipples on the frame slightly.
The wheels are holding the rear up right now though!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

i dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you need to come to VA


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

texair taking over


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

slammed passats are always nice. install looks money santi! another job well done


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

Is Mason Tech going to start making these front struts? I want to bag my B5.5.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (JuMpMaN513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuMpMaN513* »_








more pics soon









pics soon??? really 4 posts since 2005







thanks santi for posting picture it could be a while







looks real sharp guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Yet another doucheBAG! (vwovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwovw* »_
pics soon??? really 4 posts since 2005







thanks santi for posting picture it could be a while







looks real sharp guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








well he was referring to me posting the pictures, just didnt specify. I had all the pics, the first was jsut a cell pic.


----------



## JuMpMaN513 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Juicy_R32 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice! Shaved trunk emblem maybe? Sure would make it look nice IMO.


----------

